# Am I guilty ????



## Mary455 (Nov 4, 2019)

Hello.
My stray cat have three kittens. All of kittens got bad flu with severe eye infection. After I visit vet and use medicines. Two of kittens recover soon but one loose one eyesight and suspect to loose the other eyesight and need operation. I gave up the sick kitten to the animal protection society for more support and now they want to euthanize the kitten because they think its better for semi blind kitten to die. I blame myself giving kitten to them. If the kitten died is it my fault ???? ☹☹☹☹
I cant sleep because of feeling guilty


----------



## Jcatbird (Nov 17, 2018)

NOT your fault. Seriously not. You were doing all you could to save them all. It is entirely on the people who make the decisions at the protection society. All you can do is request that the kitten be given a chance. I had a kitten that lost vision in one eye and the vet took it over after the surgery. That kitten did find someone willing to adopt it but I don’t know the situation with that protection group. You can appeal to them but there may be complications you are not being told too. If they won’t attempt to find someone to take a special needs kitten then it is on them, not you. I am very grateful to you for working to save the ones you could. It’s a sad reality that we cannot save them all, we can only do our best. You are a very good human and you should recognize the good you were able to do. You have my complete admiration and gratitude. NOT YOUR FAULT!


----------



## Mary455 (Nov 4, 2019)

Thank you, I feel so much better
I really wanted to do my best for that kitten but I did not want kitten death.


----------

